# Got the itch again and need a new tank



## Deano3 (14 Jun 2018)

Hi everyone hope everyone is well, I have been a member on here for years and been lurking a lot lately, I had a ada 60p but always had problems and also the kids came along so had less time for the tank etc.

The kids are now a better age and are in bed for half 7 so should always have time for maintenance etc.i sold everything I owned last time as was decorating the whole house and no room for anything so I need to start again with aquarium tools and décor and everything. I would love a larger tank like a aquascaper 600 but currently don't have budget or the room for such a tank and to be honest I am worried I can not get a tank going properly as last time I had good filter and light and co2 and plants never properly grew .

I am thinking either a ADA mini M size aquarium or a 30cm cube (aquascaper 300) and I am thinking to try high tech or medium to high tech as want a stunning faster growing aquarium and will want minzi wood and rocks etc.any opinions and advice welcome what you think is best size and any easy maintenance filter (previously had g6 fluval what I loved)

thanks again Dean


----------



## Aqua360 (14 Jun 2018)

If you're going smaller and budgeted, I would think about getting one of the chihiros led with dimmers, getting whichever size suits the tank you prefer  

This gives you a lot of flexibility on low/high tech, as opposed to fixed setting led's, which are highly limiting. ADA mini M is a stunning tank, I've seen some beautiful aquascapes done on it, I wouldn't hesitate to buy one


----------



## Deano3 (14 Jun 2018)

thanks aqua and I know I cannot decide on mini m size or 30cm cube , prefer and rectangle shape and I would love a large future tank like 120cm or so but want to make sure can master a nano first and don't want huge expense of large tank then fail again.
Had some amazing aquascapers helping me in past trying to find out why wouldn't work but never got to bottom of it and plants never flourished even with high co2. I know smaller water volume is harder but I do have 2 children and a smaller tank means quicker maintenance and water changes but I am torn.

is there ever any group buys on manzi any more ?
thanks Dean


----------



## alto (15 Jun 2018)

Deano3 said:


> is there ever any group buys on manzi any more ?



Tim Harrison's Garage errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Aquascaping Den 


(don't say where you heard this though  )


----------



## Stu Worrall (15 Jun 2018)

Welcome back Dean.  I am also back after a bit of an outage at home.

Currently designing a Dennelle scapers tank in my kitchen which Ill be putting pics up of soon.

If you want a Mini-m from the UK then sadly they are sold out at the main distributer Greenmachine.  There may be some in the shops that still stock ADA but Greenmachine are winding down and selling everything up.

I was in there yesterday and they do have the Do-Aqua Mini-m versions (float glass but very good silicon) left at £21.50 plus delivery which is a steal - https://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/shop/do-aqua-cube-glass-36-x-22-x-26-mini-m/

They are also selling most ADA kit off half price so you can pretty much fill the tank for a lot less at the moment.  They have the Aquasky 361 LED lights for £72.50 - https://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/shop/ada-aquasky-361/  which go great with the mini-m

Their hardscape is also half price so the ADA horn wood is now a bit more affordable than it was and worth a look.  Alternatively Aquarium gardens sell Manzi wood if you are after that.

No affiliation with TGM, just a long term customer.  Don't think the kit will hang around long either as I got an Aquasky moon 361 for £90 the other week but they've all gone now


----------



## Deano3 (15 Jun 2018)

wow thanks for reply's everyone and stu I was looking at your mini m set up again yesterday what a stunner absolutely amazing.i really hope I can get a setup to work, only thing I held onto is my dupla regulator.

I really keep thinking should I wait until can have a larger tank but like I say I am worried it doesn't work and spend a fortune so think smaller tank is best way to go and the mini m size seems good,will look on green machine later at the glassware and I see lots of people been using twinstar lights lately aswel. also is green machine still going to be online ?

been looking at books aswel anyone read any of james findleys book or his new one or takashi amanos latest or final one ? got the nature aquarium world 1 2 3 and complete works but love the books.
stu what was your secret to getting mini m working so well and flourishing ? water change and co2 and ferts

thanks again Dean


----------



## Looneeyy (15 Jun 2018)

It’s nice to see you’re getting back into something you enjoy mate!
I failed my first attempt and just kept fish and anubias!
Like you I’ve had a lot of things happen! Two children even though ones 3 weeks old! Hahah  but my other boy whose 16months absolutely loved sleeping in front of the tank, made him fall asleep don’t know if it was the water noise or anything but it relaxed him so much it was amazing especially struggling with Collic! 
I’m now planning to buy the Aquascaper 900!, Biomaster Thermo 350 or 600! And co2 inject! Twinstar 900E Lights! I’m sure the saying is to go big or go home!! 
Good luck in the future mate!


----------



## Deano3 (23 Jun 2018)

Well been thinking and thinking and thinking i may go low tech, georges low tech looks great and less maintenance, still  stuck beetween 30cm cube or mini m , hhhmmmm what you think ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Worrall (23 Jun 2018)

Deano3 said:


> Well been thinking and thinking and thinking i may go low tech, georges low tech looks great and less maintenance, still  stuck beetween 30cm cube or mini m , hhhmmmm what you think ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Cubes are a pita to scape. Go with a mini-m

Re scaping the nano tanks. If you’re going low tech you’ll need to reduce the light output from the big leds. I usually smash loads of co2 into my high tech nanos at the beginning and keep them unstocked. Shrimp seem to do quite well in high co2 if you add them as a clean up crew.


----------



## Deano3 (23 Jun 2018)

thanks stu ok no more cube talk defently going with mini m size.i am thinking maybe low tech as should be easier and Georges looks great on his youtube channel, but I can always change mind and decide high tech. any suggestions a filter ? prefer a external filter that is easy to maintain etc and really like the LED lights like the twinstar and ada one that fits perfectly on tank but not sure if these are dimmable ? still not sure of hardscape as so many ideas I see and want to imitate however I can always do one and change after few months etc.

Is there a way to go sort of medium tech and have planted but use ferts and liquid carbon daily ?

defently want some green neon tetras or maybe smaller fish eventually
Thanks Dean


----------



## Deano3 (24 Jun 2018)

Been really thinking and dont want to spend money on all equipment for nano then want a larger tank soon so, even though i failed to get my ada 60p and f going properly and plants never flourished i am thinking i may save the money and have another go .

Maybe go for the aquascaper 600 as its a nice larger looking tank but not to big. Would have to purchase every single thing as i sold everything last time as didnt have room and wasnt sure would ever try again. Only thing i still have is co2 dupla reg.

Would maybe purchase a fluval g6 again etc but hopefully works this time. The kitchen were it will be going is tiled so hopefully will be ok on floor as not the most even but will level with spacers etc but hope doesnt bend or damage the cabinet , and hope the reason it didnt work before was amout of ambient light as Windows at both sides of room. 

Any opinions welcome
Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (26 Jun 2018)

What are good brands ? Remember everyone buying NA aquariums but cannot find any, obvioisly aquadcaper 600 and dont think can get ADA 90p anywere now any recomenedations ? Going for a larger aquarium and doing it properly for sure. Going to start buying things soon, looking forward to it.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (27 Jun 2018)

The Aquascaper tanks complete with cabinet (preassembled) & free delivery get my vote 
(price is amazing compared to my local)

I think the (old) TMC tanks are grand too BUT for the black silicon issue & no options any more
(makes one wonder if there's a secret warehouse somewhere chock full of leftover tanks  )

NA went through some buyouts etc, then released again, the original manufacturer was selling via eBay a while back ...


----------



## Deano3 (27 Jun 2018)

I have been thinking aquascaper aswel 600 would love 900 but nore money and risk as i have never been able to master the planted aquarium but this time i am thinking easy plants like crypts and anubias etc also think 900 would need 2 filters etc, ADA 90P is amazing but not sure if that would need 2 filters and would have to make cabinet again etc so bit more work.

So hard to find NA aquariums now and ada even hard now, only thing about the aquascaper 600 is its practically a square i know this makes good for scaping but takes up more room but dont want another 60p, would love a longer tabk say 90cm .

So many decisions, will most likely go for 600 as budget etc

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (27 Jun 2018)

90P is fantastic dimensions (I have 90 x 45 x 53 (tall -  fish love it but more $$$ to set up with lights etc))
Note TGM appears to still have a 90H in stock but that's a very tall tank - even ADA doesn't seem to both with 90H displays - for that money, I'd go back to EA 600

FWIW I run an Eheim Pro 4 - 350 which works fine as long as you're conservatve with hardscape (no cliffs ) 

I would likely set up 2 Eheim 350 on the EA 900 BUT believe George Farmer has several set up with OASE 600 thermofilters (confirm in his client tank videos, also AG displays)


----------



## Deano3 (28 Jun 2018)

Thanks for help alto, yeah he does use them filters i was looking at them bot sure beetween them or fluval g6 , wish i never got rid of all my equipment and manzi wood and landscape rock etc but wasnt meant to be coming back to it , and never had room at time.

Does anyone do bulk buys of manzi any more as fortune buying individual bits

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 Jun 2018)

Deano3 said:


> Thanks for help alto, yeah he does use them filters i was looking at them bot sure beetween them or fluval g6 , wish i never got rid of all my equipment and manzi wood and landscape rock etc but wasnt meant to be coming back to it , and never had room at time.
> 
> Does anyone do bulk buys of manzi any more as fortune buying individual bits
> 
> ...



You could contact Tom Barr directly on Facebook. He sells and ships big boxes of Manzi. You could probably make your money back by picking the pieces you want then selling the others on eBay. 

If you are after a custom tank near to 60p then have a word with Nick Chan of aquarium cabinet solutions. He did me a custom 45cm which has perfect silicon on it plus he does cabs. He’s on Facebook or I’ve got his contact details.


----------



## Deano3 (28 Jun 2018)

Stu Worrall said:


> You could contact Tom Barr directly on Facebook. He sells and ships big boxes of Manzi. You could probably make your money back by picking the pieces you want then selling the others on eBay.
> 
> If you are after a custom tank near to 60p then have a word with Nick Chan of aquarium cabinet solutions. He did me a custom 45cm which has perfect silicon on it plus he does cabs. He’s on Facebook or I’ve got his contact details.


Thanks stu , thats who i got it from last time tom barr, i dont have facebook any other way to get in touch or find out how much for a box full ?

And think i will go for aquascaper mate as easy and cabinet etc all ready.

Would you go for oase filter or g6 ?

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## keano (28 Jun 2018)

I've got a larger tank running the scape and plants are gorgeous and shrimps are thriving but moved hom eso im downsacling, I got a little ADA from green machine the littel cube and the 30x24x18 are a great price, got with the ADA light looks gorgeous. Think lot to be said for the prices of the EA aquascapers with cabinet, way more reasonable than ADA prices.

Wish GM still had 60P on stock i'd love one of those

Are there no other ADA stockists in the UK?


----------



## keano (28 Jun 2018)

you'd think this forum would have a classifieds page...


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 Jun 2018)

Deano3 said:


> Thanks stu , thats who i got it from last time tom barr, i dont have facebook any other way to get in touch or find out how much for a box full ?
> 
> And think i will go for aquascaper mate as easy and cabinet etc all ready.
> 
> ...



Try his forum directly if you do t have Facebook. https://barrreport.com/threads/manzanita-this-year.14278/

Re filter I’ve always fancied getting a g6 for the handy cleaning. Not tried an oase filter sorry


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 Jun 2018)

keano said:


> you'd think this forum would have a classifieds page...



There is but it only becomes visible after so many posts. I’ll check with Paulo


----------



## sparkyweasel (28 Jun 2018)

It has, but you need to have made 25 poststo be able to see it. You're nearly there.


----------



## Deano3 (28 Jun 2018)

Stu Worrall said:


> Try his forum directly if you do t have Facebook. https://barrreport.com/threads/manzanita-this-year.14278/
> 
> Re filter I’ve always fancied getting a g6 for the handy cleaning. Not tried an oase filter sorry


I had a g6 and sold it wish i kept hold now so you think try and get in touch from there, i will tonight after work is he based in uk ? I had a boc last time from him but got rod of that aswel, dont worry wont happen again.

The oase filter has a easy claen pre filter aswel and heater i think. Thought fluval would have upgraded the g zeries to include heater etc by now.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 Jun 2018)

Deano3 said:


> I had a g6 and sold it wish i kept hold now so you think try and get in touch from there, i will tonight after work is he based in uk ? I had a boc last time from him but got rod of that aswel, dont worry wont happen again.
> 
> The oase filter has a easy claen pre filter aswel and heater i think. Thought fluval would have upgraded the g zeries to include heater etc by now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Tom bar is in the US. Prices will vary depending on the size of box. I’ll have to look into the oase. Sounds like it has some good features


----------



## Deano3 (28 Jun 2018)

found a great bargain today so just purchased a fluval G6 (again as had one then sold it) only 3 weeks old so practically brand new should be here next week.

going to just keep buying bits and bobs until ready for tank and cabinet, need absolutely everything, few co2 fire extinguishers all hardscape set of tools etc any tool recommendations welcome.
need EI kit and the list goes on but would love some hardscape like manzi for now.will see if can contact him someway on his forum. is he not a member on here ?

thanks Dean


----------



## alto (29 Jun 2018)

Re importing wood for aquarium purposes, this has become less "easy" than a couple years ago - shipments with correct paperwork have been turned back at borders, while others manage to go through ... make sure that Mr Barr is aware of these changes & has current documentation

Well done on the G6
- does warranty remain in effect?


----------



## Deano3 (29 Jun 2018)

alto said:


> Re importing wood for aquarium purposes, this has become less "easy" than a couple years ago - shipments with correct paperwork have been turned back at borders, while others manage to go through ... make sure that Mr Barr is aware of these changes & has current documentation
> 
> Well done on the G6
> - does warranty remain in effect?


Yes apparently hasnt been registered yet so will when arrives and i am really wanting some manzi but dont really want to join toms forum and just say i want some manzi as will look cheeky. So not aure how to go about it yet

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (30 Jun 2018)

Just send a pm, he last posted on ukaps end of April


----------



## Deano3 (30 Jun 2018)

Is he a member on here ? Or do you mean on his forum ? Hos forum actually seems really good.

I am a member of this forum and planted tank but i never go on thwre but his also seems good and active.

I am in no mad rush as only have filter but would like to get my bits slowly and might take some time to get some manzi so just forward thinking.

Thanks dean 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (30 Jun 2018)

Did you click on the link


----------



## Deano3 (30 Jun 2018)

alto said:


> Did you click on the link


haha thanks for that mate it didn't work from my phone it restarted tapatalk so I just tried on laptop, I didn't realise that was his username or should I say I couldn't remember. I have sent him a message and hopefully he gets back to me thanks very much for the help really appreciate it.

need to start buying everything from tools (surely a kit including scissors and tweezers etc somewhere for sale ) to EI kit etc, never again will I sell or get rid of things, I am determined to have a thriving tank. do you think why it never worked and plats never grew much could be anything to do with ambient light as kitchen very light and comes from both sides ?

thanks Dean


----------



## alto (1 Jul 2018)

I can't guess really
I think this time around, it's important to choose someone to emulate (closely) & not get distracted into taking a bit from here, & a bit form there ...
Eg, if you start with ADA soil etc, then use ADA methods to establish the tank - which includes lean dosing rather than EI type fertilization 
Tropica is fairly similar - like ADA they have a method they've put into their 90Day App

Anywhere you look, George Farmer, Jurijs mit JS,  ADA, Tropica, Green Aqua, AquaFlora (Filipe Oliveira - hope you manage to get to his workshop today or July 1 (Destination Aquatics)) etc - all plant very heavily from the start

If you're short on plant supply funds, then do a combination dry start, wabi balls etc so as to have lots of healthy plant mass upon flooding
Then run high CO2 for the first weeks until plants have decent amount of thriving submerse growth 
If there's much ambient light, run CO2 24/7 - lower levels CO2 during non-photoperiod, then increase as usual for photoperiod 

As an example of plant growth despite dim lighting - hence benefit of CO2 non-photoperiod -
I moved some Rotala H'Ra to my under the stairs alcove tank - it's been barely growing, sparse tiny green leaves despite decent CO2 & fertilizers & light 
Tank is only dimly lit until LEDs come on BUT the R H'Ra is always "closed" & would barely open despite running lights 100% from 6pm - midnight 

I finally took notice that despite the very limited light, the H'Ra was "open" before noon & usually "closing" by 5pm - this didn't reverse just because I turned on the lights 

This past week I've finally switched tank over to noon - 8pm photoperiod & the H'Ra is finally beginning to look like ... well ... H'Ra (with ~3cm new growth)


----------



## Deano3 (1 Jul 2018)

alto said:


> I can't guess really
> I think this time around, it's important to choose someone to emulate (closely) & not get distracted into taking a bit from here, & a bit form there ...
> Eg, if you start with ADA soil etc, then use ADA methods to establish the tank - which includes lean dosing rather than EI type fertilization
> Tropica is fairly similar - like ADA they have a method they've put into their 90Day App
> ...


Thanks for that alto, firslt i agree i wonder instead of EI if i should dose tropica etc wont be able to get the full Ada Ferts etc but may use Ada soil and as for plants i will stock heavily. 

Also i didnt know about the workshop, would love to attend one but i am all way up new newcastle.will try and get to one at some point.

Looking forward to getting started but be a good few months yet just going to buy all the bits then the tank last.not sure weather to go gloss whiye or anthracite matt.

I never left my co2 on 24.7 but might have been worth a shot at the time. Reading through my takashi amano books at the minute aswel for a bit inspiration. Quite like layouts with sand in front then rocks all along front then planted above but defently want manzi and landcape rock.

Anyway agree i may try tropica instead of EI for my daily dosing at least until see growth, need to get some barrels for water changes etc aswel and i am keen to know how people heat up there water before add into tank ? I used to use my mixer tap on a hose straight into tank then add the water purifier.

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (1 Jul 2018)

TGM has the ADA fertilizers on sale - just pick up what's suitable for the first 3 months (sounds as if you've the ADA Amazonia already)
Or if you've not got the aquarium soil, wait on deciding

I do water changes straight from the tap, (using a python system), just set my temp a couple degrees cooler than the tank & refill (fish can more easily accommodate a sudden drop in temperature than a sudden rise)
I add Prime (diluted into ~ 300ml) for entire tank volume (adding extra Prime when I can smell the chlorine blasting out of the tap)
I have the filter running during water changes - though flowrate is turned down & directed against the glass to prevent substrate disturbance 

If you can't make the live Aquascaping events, just watch the live feed online (often done through both FB & YouTube)
- YouTube version generally remains available after the event but Live means you can ask questions as it goes along 

I've watched most of Aquarium Gardens Filipe Oliveira event now - definitely worth the while as he talks about what he does, demonstrates techniques (volume is on the low side so need a quiet room ... or better speakers than my iPad )


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Jul 2018)

Have you thought about getting some Ada hornwood from Tgm now it’s half price? You could probably fill a 60cm scape for a hundred quid at the moment and it will be cheaper than shipping manzi over


----------



## alto (1 Jul 2018)

If I wasn't on the wrong side of an ocean & vast country, I'd've cleaned out TGM's hornwood


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Jul 2018)

alto said:


> If I wasn't on the wrong side of an ocean & vast country, I'd've cleaned out TGM's hornwood



I’ve already done it!


----------



## Deano3 (1 Jul 2018)

alto said:


> TGM has the ADA fertilizers on sale - just pick up what's suitable for the first 3 months (sounds as if you've the ADA Amazonia already)
> Or if you've not got the aquarium soil, wait on deciding
> 
> I do water changes straight from the tap, (using a python system), just set my temp a couple degrees cooler than the tank & refill (fish can more easily accommodate a sudden drop in temperature than a sudden rise)
> ...


thanks for great fast reply's again and I don't have and soil yet but I have always purchased decent soil like ADA aquasoil but wait till have other bits and bobs.

I think I seen the python system in youtube vid but will look a again after typing this, in the first week when doing daily water changes do you not bother with cleaning plats etc and just to get all the bad bacteria out of water Colum and adding fresh and also oxygenating the plants.

will the event be on aquarium gardens page on youtube ?

thanks Dean


----------



## Deano3 (1 Jul 2018)

Stu Worrall said:


> Have you thought about getting some Ada hornwood from Tgm now it’s half price? You could probably fill a 60cm scape for a hundred quid at the moment and it will be cheaper than shipping manzi over


had a look but prefer the look of manzi, I have spoke to tom (plantbrain) and discussed price etc and he said he will sort box out for me so looking forward to getting it sorted thanks stu


----------



## alto (1 Jul 2018)

Event was live June 30, & on AG YouTube presently ... take the time to watch all of it for the discussion


----------



## alto (2 Jul 2018)

I use Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder (have also used their Growth Substrate) & Tropica fertilizers - as a company they've proven their soundness (they extensively test all products before release to market)

Recently I saw that Jurijs mit JS opened Tropica Nutrition Capsules & sprinkled this over the tank bottom - I'll try that on my next scape (very soft water so it's intuitively tempting )


Not sure about your query re the Python ... I just do frequent 50% water changes the first couple weeks with no substrate vacuuming so as not to disturb the rooting plants 
I'm lazy & run Eheims & rarely open the filter to clean filter pads, sponges etc - as I seldom observe significant algae, I continue with this (lack of effort)
I also run my filters with fine filter floss, coarse sponge, & whatever media Eheim has seen fit to include in the kit 
I use intank CO2 diffusers & heaters so I'm not concerned about flow loss over media
I'd use an inline heater IF there was a 100 - 150 watt version available but over the years, these heaters have disappeared from the market rather than proliferated (too many failures I suspect - re massive tank over-heating & DOA livestock - I keep seldom available fish so not keen on tempting fate)


----------



## alto (2 Jul 2018)

Think this will be my last post for awhile 
Rather annoyed at what appears as one-sided censorship & that's not what these forums should be about


----------



## J@mes (2 Jul 2018)

alto said:


> Think this will be my last post for awhile
> Rather annoyed at what appears as one-sided censorship & that's not what these forums should be about



That is a shame, I enjoy your contributions.


----------



## JackH (2 Jul 2018)

J@mes said:


> That is a shame, I enjoy your contributions.


Ditto!


----------



## keano (2 Jul 2018)

ah 


sparkyweasel said:


> It has, but you need to have made 25 poststo be able to see it. You're nearly there.


brill thanks i'll get spamming 

im after an ada 60p or similar, just dont tell the missus im gettign a third tank with a baby on the way!


----------



## Deano3 (2 Jul 2018)

alto said:


> Think this will be my last post for awhile
> Rather annoyed at what appears as one-sided censorship & that's not what these forums should be about


Agree with other i hope not mate as your opinion is highly appreciated and wanted.

I think i may try tropica instead of ada soil and then tropica ferts instead of the EI , at least to start

filter arrived today and looks amazing brand spanking new so really happy with that.

But honestly opinions very appreciated.thanks for letting me know tom barr was plantbrain aswel as i couldn't remember username. 

I will watching the videos on Aquarium gardens aswel been watching a few already.

Lastly does anyone here use tom barrs forum ? Seems quite active

Thanks dean 




Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

